
Running Zoom in a (simple Ubuntu) sandbox - 8bitsrule
https://github.com/alexjung/Run-Zoom-in-a-Sandbox
======
8bitsrule
(Not needed for most readers here, but the instructions are simple enough for
almost anyone to follow.)

------
throwaway854934
I used to do this, now I use a QEMU VM.

